# Pentax K200D



## Irishwhistle (Jan 14, 2009)

How far will the Pentax K200D get me... currently I have a S700... I've always leaned toward either the Canon or Nikon side of things, but now I'm starting to look at Pentax and Sony more... the K200D especially stuck out at me.

Now is you chance Vroom!


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 14, 2009)

Or I could go for a K10D for $400 (refurbished, body only) off Amazon... I know Bob likes his.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 14, 2009)

How far do you want to go lol?
Almost every shot of mine has been done with the K10D, so it can do all that lol.
The K200D is no slouch either.
Both can most likely bring you where ever you want to go.

The main difference is that the K10D is a more robust camera and was geared towards the prosumer market, while the K200D is geared towards the consumer market.

The K200D should be equal to the K10D in terms of IQ & noise control, since the K10D was last generation tech. 

If you want a camera that is more user friendly get the K200D. If you want one that has a more "professional" feel lol, then you'll be better off with the K10D.

Bob


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 14, 2009)

Actually get the K10D.
I forgot the K200D doesn't have the front e-dial. I would die w/o that lol.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 14, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> How far do you want to go lol?
> Almost every shot of mine has been done with the K10D, so it can do all that lol.
> The K200D is no slouch either.
> Both can most likely bring you where ever you want to go.
> ...



At least advanced amateur... and possibly even turn it into a career.

Who knows what'll happen between now and the time I buy though... they may come out with the K30D and K300D... I probably/hopefully be buying late spring/early summer so we'll see what happens... I'm really liking the looks of the Pentax DSLRs. The two reasons I'm drawn to them are the better body construction and the top LCD.

I'm tending to lean to the K200D even though I do want the pro feel...


----------



## Jet (Jan 14, 2009)

I got my Canon 30D body for $405 and Sigma 18-200mm OS for $300 off of eBay, and couldn't be more pleased with it.

Out of all my searching, the most helpful tip I found was to invest in lenses, not bodies. The reason is because lenses don't often get outdated, while bodies do every 18 months or so--therefore lenses don't depreciate nearly as fast as bodies do. That's one of the reasons I chose Canon--I knew that they would be around, and there seems to be much more demand for Canon lenses. I spent a good amount on a lens--not too much, but enough to get something quality. 

Also, I looked at bodies---a lot. Yes, I mainly looked at Nikon and Canon. Nikons, no doubt, are great bodies--but I feel like there are a lot of compromises in the $350 to $450 range--it's too much for a D40 (which doesn't have legacy lens support)--but it is too little for the D80--which is the first really high quality "prosumer" model they have. 

On the Canon side, the scene isn't terribly different--except for the 30D. At $400, it's a whole lot less than the D80 at $500--and still has the features that I really care about--dual wheel control and dedicated buttons for easy access to all the main settings, as well as a separate readout on top for the settings. Also, great detail and little noise. That extra $100 is another $100 you can spend on a quality lens--where the money really counts. 

Anyway. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 14, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> Actually get the K10D.
> I forgot the K200D doesn't have the front e-dial. I would die w/o that lol.



What's that do? lol


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 14, 2009)

Jet said:


> I got my Canon 30D body for $405 and Sigma 18-200mm OS for $300 off of eBay, and couldn't be more pleased with it.
> 
> Out of all my searching, the most helpful tip I found was to invest in lenses, not bodies. The reason is because lenses don't often get outdated, while bodies do every 18 months or so--therefore lenses don't depreciate nearly as fast as bodies do. That's one of the reasons I chose Canon--I knew that they would be around, and there seems to be much more demand for Canon lenses. I spent a good amount on a lens--not too much, but enough to get something quality.
> 
> ...



Thanks! The 30D is indeed a nice body...


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 14, 2009)

We'll, you can customize them to control what ever you want.
I shoot manual, and have the default controls, which has the front e-dial control the shutter speed and the rear e-dial controlling aperture.

In response to Jet, that's true, glass is where you want to spend the real money.
However, you need a body that works for you and feels great in your hands so that you will actually want to go shooting.
I for one wouldn't mind throwing down a little more to get a body I really want.

I've held a fair amount of cameras including D40, XTI, XSI, 30D, D70, plus extensive use with the D80 & many more. The K10D in my hands honestly feels in a league above those. I can't tell you how "right" this camera feels, it really is a pleasure to use.

So Irish, you really do have to hold the camera if you can before buying it, but I have no problem recommending Pentax's line up. 

O also, unless you're going to be shooting above 300mm, Pentax has a great lens line up. Sure they don't have as many options as some, but I'd rather have quality glass then just out right quantity. Further more, if you like using primes, Pentax can't be beat.

Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 14, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> We'll, you can customize them to control what ever you want.
> I shoot manual, and have the default controls, which has the front e-dial control the shutter speed and the rear e-dial controlling aperture.
> 
> In response to Jet, that's true, glass is where you want to spend the real money.
> ...



If only Pentax bodies used Canon glass... 

I like how Pentax bodies are built as much as I hate how lower end Canon bodies are built.

I'm gonna have to go to a good camera store sometime... problem is I live in a really small area. 

I'm not too crazy about primes, but whateva' 

Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm starting to lean towards the XSi now... 

I sure wish the XSi was a bid more heavy duty though.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 15, 2009)

What is your reasoning?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 15, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> What is your reasoning?



Mostly because it's Canon and hence uses Canon lenses... I also like the live view feature and faster continuous shooting.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 15, 2009)

Just curious.
What lenses does Pentax not offer that you would want?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 15, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> Just curious.
> What lenses does Pentax not offer that you would want?



Well, it's more of what Jet was talking about... Pentax could go out of business and that wouldn't be good... 

I do like the looks of this lens though: http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-70-300...4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1232043779&sr=8-4


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 15, 2009)

People have been claiming the fall of Pentax for YEARS. 
If they were going to go under Hoya would have ditched the camera department when they acquired them. Further more they wouldn't have joined forces with Samgsung if they didn't plan on being in it for the long run.

Lets say Pentax does kick the bucket, it wouldn't happen over night and as of right now Pentax has a very nice line up of cameras and glass. Which would hold most people over for years and years.

If Pentax isn't the right fit for you that's fine, but don't not go with them based off some faulty rumors that hold not weight.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 15, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> People have been claiming the fall of Pentax for YEARS.
> If they were going to go under Hoya would have ditched the camera department when they acquired them. Further more they wouldn't have joined forces with Samgsung if they didn't plan on being in it for the long run.
> 
> Lets say Pentax does kick the bucket, it wouldn't happen over night and as of right now Pentax has a very nice line up of cameras and glass. Which would hold most people over for years and years.
> ...



Well, that was back in '05 or '06 that Pentax joined forces with Samsung and things have changed... I like the K200D idea of bringing mid-range quality to low end DSLRs, but I'm just not so sure of how long Pentax is gonna remain in business...

btw, speaking of Samsung, the GX-10 looks sweet.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 15, 2009)

I would say Pentax is a good deal more established and grounded now vs back in 2005. 
The main thing that has changed is the economy, but everyone is feeling that not just Pentax. 

Sure, could Pentax go under? Yup, just as easily as any other company. The one thing I do know for sure, is that it doesn't help Pentax out when they are loosing customers on faulty claims.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 15, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> I would say Pentax is a good deal more established and grounded now vs back in 2005.
> The main thing that has changed is the economy, but everyone is feeling that not just Pentax.
> 
> Sure, could Pentax go under? Yup, just as easily as any other company. The one thing I do know for sure, is that it doesn't help Pentax out when they are loosing customers on faulty claims.



The question is, who will survive the economy? I'd say it's safe to say that Canon and Nikon will... I'm not quite as sure about Pentax. Pentax is worse off than Canon, Nikon, and Sony (and probably Olympus), which makes it more likely to fail.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure Hoya has a good plan to weather the financial storm.
If you buy into Pentax now and say a year later they go under, you'll still be able to purchase equipment that you need for a good while to come. They aren't going to disappear over night.

Plus when you buy a DSLR your buying into the company, your getting what they offer now, not what they should be offering in the future. If Pentax works for you now, there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to get the same parts if they do go under.

Plus, if you ever do out grow Pentax, there is a good chance you will be able to afford to run two different branded bodies.

It would be worth the "risk" to me, but I already know what Pentax offers in terms of quality.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 15, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> I'm sure Hoya has a good plan to weather the financial storm.
> If you buy into Pentax now and say a year later they go under, you'll still be able to purchase equipment that you need for a good while to come. They aren't going to disappear over night.
> 
> Plus when you buy a DSLR your buying into the company, your getting what they offer now, not what they should be offering in the future. If Pentax works for you now, there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to get the same parts if they do go under.
> ...



OK, at this point I think I'm convinced... now I'll just have to see what happens between now and when I buy to make the final decision. Thanks!


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 15, 2009)

Convinced in what direction lol


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 15, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> Convinced in what direction lol



Pentax!


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah, that's good to hear.
I don't mind at all if you go with Canon. I just want you to make the decision based upon facts and what works for you, rather then claims that have no real substance.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 16, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> Ah, that's good to hear.
> I don't mind at all if you go with Canon. I just want you to make the decision based upon facts and what works for you, rather then claims that have no real substance.



Yeah. The biggest reason I like the Pentax approach is because I like big, heavy cameras... now that's something you don't hear very often.


----------



## Jet (Jan 16, 2009)

Again, facts:

Comparing the Canon 30D to the Pentax K10D:

Canon 30D:
69.4 cubic inches
27.7 ounces

Pentax K10D
62.7 cubic inches
28 ounces

(both are significantly heavier and bigger than the K200D or the D90).

Get the Pentax, I just wanted you to be informed


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jet said:


> Again, facts:
> 
> Comparing the Canon 30D to the Pentax K10D:
> 
> ...



OK, cool!  The only small cameras that I like how they feel in my hands are the D40/D40x/D60 and XSi (I don't really consider the D90 or K200D to be small cameras... they're small compared to some, but fairly nice size.)



Jet said:


> Get the Pentax, I just wanted you to be informed



Ah! Someone doesn't want me to get a D30!  lol


Not sure which I'll get, the K10D or K200D, as I might not even be able to find a K10D when I buy. Also, I believe Pentax comes out with a new line of cameras every year so they might have the K30D and K300D out when I buy, but at least I'm convinced that Pentax is the way to go... now I just have to find some place to try one... 


Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Jet (Jan 16, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Ah! Someone doesn't want me to get a *D30*!  lol



Wait--was that on purpose?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jet said:


> Wait--was that on purpose?



Oops, lol no. I meant 30D.


----------



## Jet (Jan 16, 2009)

What I meant was, are you referring to my incident?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jet said:


> What I meant was, are you referring to my incident?




lol no... I forgot that thread even existed, but what do you have now? A 30D?


----------



## Jet (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep .


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jet said:


> Yep .



So what year did you buy the D30 in?


----------



## Jet (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, the whole story is that I thought I was bidding on a 30D back in December. I didn't even know they made the D30. So, when it arrived, naturally, I was surprised--I thought that the guy did some weird switch up on me. However, that was not the case--the auction was, indeed, for the D30. Luckily I was able to sell everything and not lose any money. So, now I actually have the 30D.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jet said:


> Well, the whole story is that I thought I was bidding on a 30D back in December. I didn't even know they made the D30. So, when it arrived, naturally, I was surprised--I thought that the guy did some weird switch up on me. However, that was not the case--the auction was, indeed, for the D30. Luckily I was able to sell everything and not lose any money. So, now I actually have the 30D.



ROFL!  That must of been at least a little disappointing when you got it.


----------



## Jet (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep--had a lot of stuff with it, but the thing that tipped me off was the really tiny LCD. Then, the kicker was when I downloaded pictures and they were only 3MP. Then I knew something terribly wrong had happened .


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jet said:


> Yep--had a lot of stuff with it, but the thing that tipped me off was the really tiny LCD. Then, the kicker was when I downloaded pictures and they were only 3MP. Then I knew something terribly wrong had happened .



 It's kinda confusing how Canon and Nikon have the opposite naming scheme.


----------

